
Pseudo Constant Time Implementations of TLS Are Only Pseudo Secure - based2
https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/747
======
based2
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/08/21/tls_developers_shou...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/08/21/tls_developers_should_ditch_pseudo_constant_time_crypto_processing/)

